# Callaway Warbird gloves



## chiefmasterjedi (Sep 21, 2007)

I've tried a lot of gloves in the last 6 months and most only last 3-6 rounds if I'm lucky! I bought a two pack of Callaway Warbird gloves nearly 2 months ago and I've still yet to wear out the first one (about 15 to 20 rounds so far!). These gloves fit snug and have two "grip like" pads sewn in where it matters and after nearly 2 months of wear these gloves still fit snug and haven't stretched or gone loose. I've played in wet weather and these gloves still perform great, even better than my all weather gloves. I'm going to buy another couple of packs because by the time these two wear out i'm sure the line will be discontinued.

Rating:
Comfort = 9/10
grip = 10/10
wear = 10/10 (should be 11/10)
value = 10/10 ($18 for 2)

overall = 10/10


If you get a chance, give them a try.

Chief.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks for the info on these gloves. I did not have to buy a glove during 07 as I had about 40 left over from 2006. I have just about run out so I will have to buy some in 08.


----------

